# Life Partner Visa



## 5446 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been with my partner, a South African citizen, for close to five years and we have been living together for two.

I am British and recently enquired with his company regarding assistance to relocate to SA on a Life Partner visa. We were advised that they had spoken with the High Commission in London and that the High Commission there does not recognise this partnership.

Can anyone clarify this for us?

Also, although we have been living together, we did not have a joint account, pay bills nor were either of us on a tenancy agreement. We have letters, bills etc addressed to us individually but going to the same address - would this count? 

TIA for any advice.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

5446 said:


> I have been with my partner, a South African citizen, for close to five years and we have been living together for two.
> 
> I am British and recently enquired with his company regarding assistance to relocate to SA on a Life Partner visa. We were advised that they had spoken with the High Commission in London and that the High Commission there does not recognise this partnership.
> 
> ...


This is incorrect. We've lodged applications there and had clients do same. The law is so clear that they would be doing something illegal (which we would fight and win in a court of law).

The issue possibly comes in with (1) living apart and (2) extra documents or procedures. Sometimes the SAHC has issues when the partners haven't lived together for a while. They also sometimes ask for strange things: photos, etc and have also been known to visit you at your residence.


----------



## 5446 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response. I was sure this was the case, so it is good to see that clarified!

We have not even started an application but just trying to gather information. My partner has been working in South Africa since September and I have a work project to finish before planning on joining him in February.

Would this gap of living apart for 6 months make a difference? We have emails, photographs etc proving that we have been together, as well as bills addressed to us individually at the same address. Thanks,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Do you mean you've been apart for a while recently? That is exactly what the DHA is going to be hard on you about. You'd need to submit a great deal of proof to overcome that. A long-distance relationship doesn't qualify for a visa - lots more proof is needed.

Good luck!


----------

